# Unknown Technique



## RichieJKD (Jun 21, 2006)

I train in Jeet Kune Do with a small number of people in an advanced class every week. 
We have been asked to find a technique, that hasn't been taught to us before, and show that technique to the rest of the group.
I'm finding dificulty in finding a simply technique that would be easy to teach. I was thinking of something along the grappling lines.
If you have any information you think i would find useful, please reply. 

Regards

Rich
http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=859259​


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 21, 2006)

Rich,

Can I suggest on eof mt very favorite techniques?  We call it gunting and it works particularly well against straight punches like a jab or a cross and is excellent for entering trapping range so it should compliment your JKD Trapping very well.

When the opponent throws a stright punch (Jab or Cross) you slip and pat block across your body (i am sure you have done this many times).  Instead of throwing simultaneously straight back at them (A very common approach) instead with your other hand strike inside the opponents extended arm at the nerve complex between their tricep and bicep.  This is the Brachial Plexus and is the same nerve center that is commonly referred to as your "funny bone".  Properly done this technique has the effect of making the arm slightly numb and they have difficulty using the arm or holding a weapon.  A good hard hit is VERY painful.

The technique should be drilled as one smooth motion.  You slip, block and strike all at once making it very fast.  You can follow up a number of ways but I like to capture the extended arm and follow in with an additional elbos strike to the same plexus and then perform a silat takedown..  But hey that's just me!  *grin*

Good Luck!

Rob


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 21, 2006)

Rich,

Ok call me an idiot...  It wasn't until after I posted that I realized you were looking for a GRAPPLING technique...  Rather obvious given that you posted in the Grappling section AND actually asked for a GRappling Technique..  My bad!

There are soo many wonderful grappling techniques available it's hard to recommend just one..  but let me try and redeem myself here!

Ok.. do the Gunting move I described above (I am desperately trying to save face here..*grin*) and do the elbow strike as a follow up.  So after the inward gunting strike, you retain the arm you just hit and capture the wrist with the hand that just struck his Brachial Plexus (you strike, pass underneath his arm and then pick up the wrist from underneath almost like a Wedge).  Now turn your body towards the opponent and with the hand that had originally blocked strike with an upward vertical elbos to the tricep while pulling down on the captured wrist (this should straighten out his arm very nicely!).

Ok HERE is the GRAPPLING part!  *grin*  With your opponents wrist still captured bring your free hand over top of the arm (slapping on the way in is encouraged, ensnare that arm with your own and apply a "figure 4" lock to his captured wrist (your free arm should be over the opponents, then underneath and you should be grabbing your own forarm making a rough "4" pattern).  Now step in and turn your hips away from the opponent while holding the lock on and VOILA, a very nice throw from a gunting entry...  Looks very impressive in demos as well..

Good luck!

Rob


----------



## RichieJKD (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes, i'm very familiar with the gunting followed by the elbow.

So this is like a figure four throw...? Excellent. I'lll quite posibly be using that in my presentation.  

Could you help me with some locks on the ground as a follow up? 
Unfamiliar ones preferably lol. 

Thank you

Richard


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29489

Anything there interest you?


----------



## RichieJKD (Jun 21, 2006)

Omg, this is so helpfull. Thanks alot


----------



## kingkong89 (Oct 17, 2006)

An easy tech to learn would be a scarf hold. what you do is hav your opponite charge at you. when he hits your body take yourleft hand and grab the left side 9his left) of his gi. then pull over and up to his right. HICH


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 28, 2006)

Ok, a very simple but painful one... The Voodoo. You are in mount position, put your hooks in with your feet, place your hands either side of your opponents head as close as possible then raise yourself up to almost a standing position. this places strain on his back, legs and neck and he should tap out, keep going up if he's supple.


----------

